# The best Heat press for Rhinestone Transfers



## LL (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I would like any recommendations for a really great heat press to be used for rhinestone/rhinestud application on to burnout t-shirts.
I design large rhinestone transfers and looking for a good machine to apply them.

Any suggestions welcome!

Thank you,
LL


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

A good 15x15 press is the Transpro from www.Proworldinc.com.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I would make sure that whatever press, it has a pad on bottom platten. You do not want to crush the stones.


----------



## toddcarl (Jul 12, 2012)

Any high quality press will certainly do the job. However, I must say that our Hotronix Fusion press has been bullet proof since we had it. It is very consistent edge to edge with regard to temperature and has not failed us yet. I would certainly recommend one. We use ours daily for standard vinyl & rhinestone applications alike.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

There are many presses on the market that will do the job just fine but may I suggest you look at reputable companies that have been around for a while where if you run into problems down the road, they are still around to help with your problem. It is definitely not necessary to start off with a top of the line press but if it is in the budget I say go for it. I have heard great reviews about Proworld and one of my 5 presses is a Sunie which are both good quality machines that won't hurt your pocket.


----------



## aaedward (Nov 5, 2012)

I am also looking for a Heat Press to use for rhinestone transfers but only looking to spend around $250. I found a few for that price but not sure if they are good for that type of project. Any thoughts if that budget is feasible?


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

I would highly recommend Insta model 228 or 138, but I recognize these are not for every budget. Low end heat press machines do not tend to work well with rhinestones.


----------



## Firelandstees (Nov 6, 2011)

The wildguy is correct about low end presses. Shop around for a used press if necessary You will need one that has correct heat and pressure controls. I have used a 16X20 Hix 600P no problems at all and includes a Lifetime guarantee on heat elements + 1 year on the rest of press. Cost me $1100 shipping included. No customer has returned any rhinestone shirts or complained about stones falling off. Ron


----------

